# Italian Riviera must sees?



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Am planning Italian Riviera in two weeks.
Will start Monaco and end La Spezia
Will wing the overnight stops as we go.
Will also do the major sites, Genoa, Cinque Terre etc as listed in all the guides (Dorling Kindersley are my favorites)

Does anyone have any not so well known "treasures" we shouldn't miss?

Thanks all
*bounces*


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao, when visiting Cinque Terre be aware that at the moment there are problems with the cliffside footpath linking the villages. There have been severe rockfalls in recent bad weather, and they are closed until further notice. Access to all the villages via the rail link is OK, as are access by road where applicable.
Other places not to miss - Bordighera and the cactus gardens; the Hanbury gardens; just a short way inland from Ventimiglia the medieval village of Dolceacqua, up from the coast on SP64; San Remo, with its palm gardens and 24 hour Casino. Then a long succession of pretty villages and seaside resorts such as Diano Marina, Lagueglia, Alassio. Down at the bottom end of the Cinque Terre, include a visit to Porto Venere; and just before you reach there, Portofino and Santa Margherita Ligure.
buon viaggio,
eddied


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi, 
If you turn off to run up to Dolceaqua (worth it) then park up and make a 45 - 60 minutes walk up to Apricale. Uphill but worth it and easy coming down. DO NOT take your van up there unless you're in a panel van. Hanbury worth a visit but only on a sunny day - might be me but it seems a bit lacklustre without sun. Interesting ownership history too. Also while around Cinque Terre call in on Le Grazie - nice little harbour village and might just nab a free overnight on the harbour wall if they havn't banned it yet.
Eddied.................Sei veramente Italiano oppure si e sposato Italiano ?


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks all for the tips
Dolceaqua was lovely and even managed to take our coachbuilt up to Apricale.

Can't say the riviera was very motorhome friendly - almost impossible to park anywhere in a town (except in the many small campsites)

The scenery and towns were mainly beautiful and even managed to travel over the highest pass in the french Alps 2800m on the way.
The mont blanc tunnel by comparison is boring and expensive!

The trip through france from Metz down via Besancon and Grenoble was wonderful.

We even had t-shirt weather for most of it and plenty of sun and warmth.

Thinking it must be mad in high summer!!!


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Genoa is a nightmare in a large MH, very hard to find anywhere to park and traffic worse than Rome or Paris.

Someone else had a bad experience:-
http://ourtour.co.uk/home/italian-normality-in-genoa/


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Whole riviera if you ask me
But LOTS of little convenient campsites and transport and bike makes it a lot easier if more expensive!!!


----------

